# Best book with bowhunting in it`



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

CANT LOSE BOWHUNTING is one the best book on bowhunting i ever read


----------



## lionback (Sep 18, 2020)

The hunting public taught me a ton. I credit them for me teaching myself how to hunt and taking a nice buck with Speed Test a bow my first season.


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

Deliverance by Dickey has some archery in it. It's also a movie with Burt Reynolds, but you probably already knew that. If you haven't seen the movie, read the book first.


----------



## ThomasCarver (7 mo ago)

VelinAmongUs said:


> I am an aspiring writer, and was hoping people had some books to recomend that had achery hunting in it?
> Last of the Breed by Louis Lamore came to my mind, couldn't think of anything else.


Last of the Breed by Louis Lamore is actually a great book. I read it last month and really liked it. I like reading, but books about bowhunting are not my favorite, to be honest. I prefer reading detective, crime books, or classical literature. I'm a literature student, so classic is what I read the most often. And also, sometimes I write articles, and the last two were about archery and hunting. Although I have some experience, I had trouble, so I used some information I found online. On this source https://paperap.com/, I also read a few examples, which helped me to understand what I can write about. And in a result, I managed to finish it. Maybe, I need to read more books about bowhunting and have more practice to be more experienced.


----------



## ThomasCarver (7 mo ago)

And if someone knows any other good books, please, share!


----------



## RJH1 (Jul 30, 2015)

For hunting books, it's hard to beat hunting the hard way by Howard Hill. He also did wild adventure, at least I think that's the name it's also pretty good. Of course there is Fred bear's field notes

Bernard Cornwell well has the Archer series, it's not really a hunting book, it's about an archer in the hundred years war. They're all right books 

And of course there's Robin Hood, but I can't remember there being a lot of hunting in that book either.

I don't know if any of those are really what you're looking for, but for fiction archery hunting books I'm kind of drawing a blank, so it's the best I got. Good luck


----------



## JasperS (7 mo ago)

RJH1 said:


> For hunting books, it's hard to beat hunting the hard way by Howard Hill. He also did wild adventure, at least I think that's the name it's also pretty good. Of course there is Fred bear's field notes
> 
> Bernard Cornwell well has the Archer series, it's not really a hunting book, it's about an archer in the hundred years war. They're all right books
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recommendation! I'm going to read Bernard Cornwell's books as soon as I have time


----------



## MartinHuggels (Oct 2, 2021)

RJH1 said:


> For hunting books, it's hard to beat hunting the hard way by Howard Hill. He also did wild adventure, at least I think that's the name it's also pretty good. Of course there is Fred bear's field notes
> 
> Bernard Cornwell well has the Archer series, it's not really a hunting book, it's about an archer in the hundred years war. They're all right books
> 
> ...


By the way, I finished the Archer recently, and there is just a lot on the subject of hunting, if you read in detail.


----------



## RJH1 (Jul 30, 2015)

MartinHuggels said:


> By the way, I finished the Archer recently, and there is just a lot on the subject of hunting, if you read in detail.


Cool. It been a few years since I read it so I didn't remember that stuff. Just remember the overall gist of the book


----------

